# Illinois Size 12 Grade Movements



## Jim Carroll (Dec 27, 2005)

Here is some of my watches.

http://[email protected]/sets/


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice collection Jim, would you be the same Jim Carroll that I know from elsewhere? :lol: (see my other hobby tagline? :yes: )


----------



## Jim Carroll (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks Mel

Not the same Jim Carroll, I have two left feet :yes:


----------

